# Single stick



## Chuck (May 14, 2003)

What is the length of a usable single stick for self-defense?

While clearing space in the basement I found a fife (a whistle or flute instrument) about 10 inches long. It is made of dense plastic, very dense and hard. Of course I started to try to play it... then I looked at my heavy bag...after a few soft hits I whacked the bag with it several times. This thing is damn sturdy. You can poke with it, whack with it, and I think you could use it for leverage in some grappling techniques.

Any ideas? I think that if you could play a simple tune you could walk it through airport security.


----------



## DoctorB (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chuck _
> *What is the length of a usable single stick for self-defense?
> 
> While clearing space in the basement I found a fife (a whistle or flute instrument) about 10 inches long. It is made of dense plastic, very dense and hard. Of course I started to try to play it... then I looked at my heavy bag...after a few soft hits I whacked the bag with it several times. This thing is damn sturdy. You can poke with it, whack with it, and I think you could use it for leverage in some grappling techniques.
> ...



In your case the airport security would not be difficult if you could also play a couple of tunes on the fife.  Nice find and a very free one at that.

To answer your question simply, the effective stick length is whatever you can use to accomplish your objective.  I teach the use of the palm stick (olisi palad) and kubotan keychain.  These are about 5 to 6.5 inches long and .50 to .75 inces in diameter for most people.  I base my hand tools training on my stick to empty hand translations.  Very effective and efficent because once my students or seminar participants understand the connections, they quickly get into using either or both tools.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## The Mist (Jun 5, 2003)

Quit messing with homeland security.


----------



## DoctorB (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mist _
> *Quit messing with homeland security.   *



Excuse me?  If you are comfortable traveling on planes and relying totally on others to take care of trouble if it occurs, that is your business.  The young man asked a question, I answered.

The rest is up to him, IF he chooses to take his flute with him.  If he messes with the flute by trying to alter it or it is not playable, then he will have some questions to answer and he just might miss his flight..

BTW, I do teach LEOs and some airport security people privately so am supporting Homeland Security.


----------



## The Mist (Jun 6, 2003)

I believe you failed to see the big smile at the end of the sentance. I was only pointing out that a person on the web was trying to avert national security and you assited him.  It was late, and I saw humor in it.      :shrug:


----------

